# Fall Pre-Emergent - DoMyOwn 10% Discount



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I just ordered my fall pre-emergent for our new place.

Discount code *FALL10* still works at DoMyOwn for 10% off pre-emergents.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Where were you two weeks ago when I bought some Triclopyr :lol:


----------

